# Fox/Elephant



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

How do you turn a Fox into an Elephant?

Marry it!! :roll: (Flame suit on and zipped up)


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Bravery award for smuTTy?


----------

